# Der Lost-Staffel-6-Thread



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Letzte Woche hat ja die 6. und letzte Staffel von Lost auf ABC angefangen. Also hab ich mal einen Thread dazu aufgemacht. Der Thread handelt nur um Staffel 6! Wer also die vorherigen Staffeln noch nicht durch hat, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn hier gespoilert wird.

Für alle die keine Chance haben, die Folgen im amerikanischen Fernsehen zu sehen, die können sich die neuesten Folgen immer für wenig Geld (und vorallem legal) auf Videoload anschauen. Sogar mit deutschen Untertiteln. http://www.videoload.de/c/21541360


Also falls ihr verrückte Theorien habt oder einfach irgendetwas nicht verstanden habt, dann immer nur her damit. Und bitte keine Posts wie z.b. "lol die Serie ist doch voll scheiße!".


----------



## Sin (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab Lost nie gesehen, deswegen darfst du mir jetzt die Story erklären. Ok, ich weiss dass ein Flugzeug abgestürzt ist, aber in der ersten Staffel z.B. gab es angeblich irgendein Monster auf der Insel. Was soll das sein? Worum geht es in der Serie überhaupt? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Danke Sin genau das wollt ich auch Fragen?


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2010)

Inhalt [Bearbeiten]
*Erzählstil [Bearbeiten]§*

*Grundsätzliches [Bearbeiten]*
Die einzelnen Episoden bauen inhaltlich sehr stark aufeinander auf und weisen daher eine hohe Kontinuitätsdichte auf. Häufig kommt es vor, dass auf Ereignisse aus lange zurückliegenden Episoden (in einigen Fällen sogar aus früheren Staffeln) Bezug genommen wird bzw. ein loser Handlungsfaden wieder aufgenommen und weitergeführt wird. Von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, verfolgt jede Episode mehrere parallel laufende Handlungsstränge, die jeweils die Erlebnisse einer oder mehrerer der Hauptfiguren in den Mittelpunkt rücken. Einer der Handlungsstränge wird dabei zumeist aus der Perspektive der Figur erzählt. Die Handlungsstränge können sich dabei durchaus überschneiden und einzelne Personen in mehreren Handlungssträngen eine Rolle spielen.

Um auf die erforderliche Anzahl an Episoden für eine Staffel zu kommen, gleichzeitig aber ein zu rasantes Fortschreiten der Haupthandlung zu vermeiden, wurden während der ersten drei Staffeln immer wieder Episoden produziert, die für die Entwicklung der Charaktere durchaus wichtige Nebenhandlungen erklären, mit dem Gesamtbild aber auf den ersten Blick nicht viel zu tun haben bzw. die eigentliche Geschichte nicht vorantreiben. Insbesondere die Rückblenden bieten in einigen Episoden kaum neue Enthüllungen und dienen somit einem bloßen Selbstzweck. Um solche Episoden zu vermeiden, verhandelten die Produzenten der Serie mit dem ausstrahlenden US-Sender ABC, um ein festes Ende für die Serie zu beschließen und auf diese Weise die verbleibenden Handlungsstränge während der Staffeln 4 bis 6 entsprechend planen und unnötige Füllepisoden vermeiden zu können.


*Staffel 1 bis 4: Inselhandlung, Rückblenden, Zukunftsausblicke [Bearbeiten]*
Während der ersten drei Staffeln beschäftigt sich die Haupthandlung der Serie mit den Ereignissen auf der Insel. Daneben bekommt der Zuschauer in den meisten Episoden durch Rückblenden (engl. _Flashbacks_) Einblicke in die Vergangenheit der Protagonisten. Diese Rückblenden haben dabei verschiedene Funktionen. Einerseits erklären sie oft das Handeln bzw. den Charakter der Personen in der gegenwärtigen Handlung auf der Insel mit ihren Erfahrungen aus der Zeit, bevor es sie auf die Insel verschlug. Andererseits werden sie ab der zweiten Staffel auch gelegentlich dazu eingesetzt, Ereignisse aus der Inselhandlung früherer Episoden aus einer anderen Perspektive zu zeigen und so die Hintergründe der entsprechenden Szenen zu enthüllen. Insbesondere wird deutlich, dass die Protagonisten bereits vor dem Flugzeugabsturz gelegentlich aufeinandertrafen bzw. dass sich ihre Wege kreuzten. Häufig wird eine Verbindung auch über Umwege hergestellt, beispielsweise durch gemeinsame Bekannte oder über Firmen oder Institutionen, zu denen mehrere Personen Verbindungen aufweisen. In den meisten Fällen jedoch sind sich die Akteure auf der Insel ihrer Verbindungen untereinander überhaupt nicht bewusst. Gelegentlich werden die Rückblenden aus der Sicht einer Figur auch eingesetzt, um Ereignissen aus den Rückblenden einer anderen Figur nachträglich eine neue Bedeutung zu geben.

Trotz der an sich geradlinigen Erzählstruktur der Haupthandlung während der ersten vier Staffeln wird durch die Beschränkung auf bestimmte Perspektiven, wodurch dem Zuschauer häufig für das Verständnis eigentlich notwendige Informationen vorenthalten werden, das Spannungsmoment aufrechterhalten. In vielen Fällen ergibt die Handlung so durch nachträgliche Enthüllungen (durch Dialoge, Entdeckungen oder auch Rückblenden) erst im Nachhinein (mehrere Episoden, gelegentlich sogar erst mehrere Staffeln später) einen Sinn. Häufig täuscht die Serie die Wahrnehmung des Zuschauers auch bewusst, indem eine Szene aus einer ganz bestimmten, eingeschränkten Perspektive gezeigt und dem Zuschauer so absichtlich Informationen vorenthalten werden, während durch absichtlich eingestreute Elemente ein bestimmter Eindruck erzeugt werden soll, nur um am Ende der entsprechenden Szene bzw. der Episode die Perspektive zu erweitern und so mit einer überraschenden Wendung aufzuwarten. Dieser Effekt wird unter anderem auch durch eine weitgehende Vermeidung von Totalen erreicht, wodurch der Zuschauer bei jedem Szenenwechsel erneut direkt mitten in die Handlung geworfen werden soll, ohne sich vorher durch die Einblendung von Establishing Shots neu orientieren zu können. Beliebte Variationen dieser Technik beinhalten zu Beginn der Serie zunächst den Zustand bzw. die Lebensumstände von Charakteren in Rückblenden, später auch zunehmend die räumliche (auf der Insel oder in der Außenwelt) und zeitliche (Rückblende, Gegenwartshandlung oder Blick in die Zukunft) Einordnung einzelner Szenen oder ganzer Handlungsstränge innerhalb einer Episode. Auch eine Vermischung verschiedener zeitlicher Handlungsebenen kam bereits zum Einsatz, wobei für den Zuschauer der Eindruck erweckt wurde, die betreffenden Szenen spielten zur selben Zeit.

Die zukünftige Handlungsebene (engl. _Flashforward_) wurde im Finale der dritten Staffel eingeführt. Dieses Element kommt in der vierten Staffel verstärkt zum Einsatz, wobei genau wie zuvor im Falle der Rückblenden zwischen den einzelnen Episoden keine klare lineare Abfolge zum Einsatz kommt. Lediglich die seit dem Pilotfilm kontinuierlich weitererzählte Inselhandlung, die wegen des verlangsamten Erzählstils der Serie in der Mitte der vierten Staffel erst am Ende des Jahres 2004, etwas mehr als drei Monate nach dem Absturz, angesiedelt ist, verfolgt nach wie vor eine weitgehend lineare Erzählstruktur.


*Staffel 5: Weitere Zukunftsausblicke und nichtlineare Inselhandlung [Bearbeiten]*
In der fünften Staffel werden Zeitreisen als erzählerisches und handlungstechnisches Stilmittel eingeführt. Dadurch erleben die Protagonisten zwar subjektiv immer noch eine lineare Abfolge von Ereignissen, für den Zuschauer werden jedoch andauernd Handlungslücken aufgerissen und Szenen mitten in einem fortgeschrittenen Handlungsverlauf gezeigt, ohne den Kontext in dieser Situation genauer zu erläutern. Somit werden künstlich Spannungsmomente erzeugt, die bei einer linearen Erzählstruktur so nicht gegeben wären. Dieser Umstand hat bereits dazu geführt, dass vom ausstrahlenden Network ABC zwei Folgen der fünften Staffel vertauscht wurden, um die Zusammenhänge besser verstehen zu können. Ebenfalls als Folge der Zeitreisen wird die etablierte zukünftige Handlungsebene im Laufe der Episoden mit der Haupthandlungsebene vereint, gleichzeitig aber eine neue Zukunftsebene erschaffen, die ab diesem Zeitpunkt als parallel laufende Handlungsebene erzählt wird. Diese beiden Handlungsebenen werden ab diesem Zeitpunkt unabhängig voneinander weitererzählt, gleichzeitig werden gelegentlich wieder klassische Rückblenden gezeigt.


*Staffel 6: Alternative Zeitgeschichte und lineare Inselhandlung [Bearbeiten]*


Spoiler



In der sechsten Staffel befindet sich, neben der nun wieder linearen Inselhandlung, eine alternative Zeitgeschichte der Passagiere von Flug 815 wieder. Dabei fliegen sie unbeschadet über die unter Wasser liegende Insel hinweg und erreichen ordnungsgemäß Los Angeles. Dabei fallen die Charaktere in ihre typischen Verhaltensmuster aus der ersten Staffel zurück und stehen vor neuen Problemen. Mit welchem Hintergedanken dieser Erzählstil benutzt wird, ist offiziell erklärt worden, doch kann man daraus sehr gut ein „Was-wäre-wenn-Flug-815-nicht-abgestürzt“-Wäre ableiten. Es wird offensichtlich, wieso die einzelnen Personen auf der Insel bleiben wollten, welches Leben sie fernab der Insel erlebt hätten und wie sie sich auf der Insel verändert haben.




*Handlung [Bearbeiten]*

*Erste Staffel [Bearbeiten]*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ein von einem Zuschauer erstelltes Bild der Insel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ein Ausstellungsmodell in Madrid vom abgestürzten Oceanic-FlugzeugDen Absturz des Fluges 815 der (fiktiven) Fluggesellschaft Oceanic Airlines, der vom australischen Sydney nach Los Angeles unterwegs war, überleben 48 Menschen, wobei es vom Heck des Flugzeuges zunächst keine Spur gibt. Sie finden sich am Strand einer verlassen wirkenden, mehrere Quadratkilometer großen Insel mit Bergen und Urwald wieder. Da sich die Chance auf Rettung als gering herausstellt, müssen die Überlebenden sich organisieren, zumal sie sich schon bald einer Reihe von Herausforderungen und Gefahren gegenübersehen. Sie müssen lernen zu kooperieren, wenn ihre Überlebensbemühungen erfolgreich sein sollen. Die Leitung der Gruppe übernimmt, anfangs widerwillig, der charismatische Chirurg Jack, der eine ausgeprägte Führungspersönlichkeit an den Tag legt.

Die ersten Episoden der Staffel dienen dazu, dem Zuschauer die Hauptfiguren sowie einige mysteriöse Geschehnisse auf der Insel näher zu bringen. So begegnen die Überlebenden auf der tropischen Insel unter anderem einem Eisbären und einem mysteriösen Monster, das augenscheinlich aus einer Wolke schwarzen Rauches besteht. Dieses bekommt der Zuschauer erst am Ende der Staffel zum ersten Mal tatsächlich zu Gesicht. Das Monster ist für mindestens einen Todesfall verantwortlich und terrorisiert die Überlebenden auch sonst mehrmals. Zudem kann der zuvor mehrere Jahre lang querschnittsgelähmte Locke seit dem Absturz wieder ohne Probleme laufen, wovon allerdings zunächst nur der Zuschauer weiß.

Des Weiteren versuchen einige der Überlebenden, unter ihnen der Iraker Sayid, ein ehemaliger Offizier der Republikanischen Garde, ein Funkgerät zu reparieren und einen Notruf abzusenden. Dabei wird ein rätselhaftes Funksignal in französischer Sprache empfangen, das anscheinend bereits seit 16 Jahren abgesendet wird. Zunehmend schwinden die Hoffnungen, von der Insel gerettet zu werden, und die Überlebenden beginnen, sich nach und nach einzuleben. Die Beziehungen untereinander werden intensiver; es entwickeln sich einige Freundschaften, aber auch Feindschaften.

Jack verfolgt unter scheinbaren Halluzinationen seinen verstorbenen Vater und findet dabei Süßwasser und eine Höhle. Als Sayid die Insel auf eigene Faust erkundet, wird er von einer mysteriösen Frau namens Danielle Rousseau gefangen genommen, die laut eigener Aussage selbst nicht genau weiß, wie lange sie schon auf der Insel ist. Sie behauptet, die einzige Überlebende einer schiffbrüchigen Mannschaft zu sein, die auf der Insel umgekommen sei. Angeblich hat Danielle ihre eigenen Leute getötet, nachdem sie sich mit einer nicht näher erklärten Krankheit infiziert haben sollen. Zudem brachte Danielle laut eigener Aussage auf der Insel eine Tochter namens Alex zur Welt, die bald darauf von einer ominösen Gruppe von Personen, von Danielle nur als die „Anderen“ bezeichnet, entführt worden sein soll.

Zeitgleich mit Sayids Rückkehr ins Lager der Überlebenden stellt sich heraus, dass sich ein Mann aus ihrer Gruppe, ein gewisser Ethan Rom, nicht an Bord des abgestürzten Flugzeugs befunden hat, woraufhin dieser die schwangere Claire entführt – er scheint einer der _Anderen_ zu sein. Aus einem Zero Halliburton-Koffer des US-Marshalls, der Kate überführen sollte, gelangen die Inselbewohner an Schusswaffen. Nachdem Claire die Flucht gelungen ist, wird Ethan beim Versuch, sie wieder in seine Gewalt zu bekommen, erschossen.

Gegen Ende der Staffel kommt Michael, ein ehemaliger Bauarbeiter, auf die Idee, ein Floß zu bauen, um so endlich die Insel zu verlassen und Hilfe für die übrigen Überlebenden zu holen. Nach mehreren Rückschlägen gelingt es ihm schließlich, das Floß fertigzustellen, und gemeinsam mit seinem Sohn Walt und zwei anderen Überlebenden sticht er in See. Schon während der ersten Nacht auf dem Meer erscheint zur anfänglichen Freude der Floßfahrer ein Motorboot, dessen Besatzung &#8722; bei der es sich offenbar um Angehörige der _Anderen_ handelt &#8722; jedoch Walt in ihre Gewalt bringt, das Floß sprengt und Michael und seine Begleiter ihrem Schicksal überlässt.

Ein weiterer Handlungsstrang dreht sich um eine zunächst verschlossene Luke mitten im Dschungelboden, die ursprünglich von Locke und Boone entdeckt und vor den übrigen Überlebenden eine Zeit lang geheim gehalten wird. Nachdem Boone gegen Ende der Staffel bei der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, die Luke zu öffnen, ums Leben gekommen ist, weiht Locke nach und nach auch andere Überlebende in seine Entdeckung ein. Etwa zur selben Zeit erscheint Danielle Rousseau im Lager der Überlebenden und warnt sie, dass die _Anderen_ sie bald angreifen würden. Daraufhin beschließt Jack, gemeinsam mit einigen anderen Überlebenden Dynamit zu beschaffen und die Luke zu sprengen, in der Hoffnung, dort Unterschlupf zu finden. Während die _Anderen_ stattdessen Michael und den übrigen Floßfahrern auflauern, gelingt es Jack und seinen Begleitern in der letzten Szene der Staffel die Luke tatsächlich aufzusprengen, trotz des Widerwillens von Hurley, der glaubt, dass die Zahlen, die auf der Seite der Luke eingraviert sind, verflucht sind.


*Zweite Staffel [Bearbeiten]*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Michelle Rodríguez spielt Ana-Lucia CortezEines der übergreifenden Themen der zweiten Staffel ist die anhaltende Bedrohung durch die nach wie vor geheimnisvollen _Anderen._ Des Weiteren werden mit einigen Überlebenden aus dem hinteren Teil des Flugzeuges neue Charaktere eingeführt und viele Geheimnisse rund um die Insel gelüftet, unter anderem das Geheimnis der Luke. Doch gleichzeitig tauchen auch wieder neue Mysterien auf, so lernen die Überlebenden beispielsweise die _Dharma-Initiative_ kennen.

Die erste Hälfte der zweiten Staffel ist in zwei unabhängig voneinander laufende Handlungsstränge aufgeteilt. Ein Handlungsstrang behandelt die Ereignisse rund um die Luke, der andere die Erlebnisse der Floßfahrer Michael, Jin und Sawyer.

Hinter der Luke befindet sich die Schwan-Forschungsstation, in der Strom, fließendes Wasser und Nahrung vorhanden sind. Alle 108 Minuten muss die Zahlenfolge 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42 in einen Computer eingegeben werden, die gleichen Zahlen, die auch in Hurleys Leben bereits eine bedeutende Rolle gespielt haben. Erbaut wurde die Station, wie auch andere Stationen, die im weiteren Verlauf der Serie auf der Insel gefunden werden, von der geheimnisvollen Dharma-Initiative. Der einzige Bewohner der Forschungsstation ist ein Mann namens Desmond Hume, der dort die letzten drei Jahre verbracht hat, jedoch nun bald das Weite sucht und die Überlebenden mit der Aufgabe, die Zahlenfolge regelmäßig in den Computer einzugeben, alleine lässt. John Locke, der seit seiner wundersamen Heilung infolge des Absturzes glaubt, eine besondere Verbindung zur Insel zu besitzen, nimmt diese Aufgabe dabei anfangs besonders ernst.

Michael, Jin und Sawyer sind derweil nach der Zerstörung ihres Floßes wieder auf der Insel gestrandet, wenn auch weit entfernt von den übrigen bekannten Überlebenden. Hier treffen sie auf andere Überlebende aus dem bis dahin verschollenen hinteren Teil des Flugzeugs, von denen jedoch infolge diverser Todesfälle und Entführungen durch die _Anderen_ nur noch fünf verblieben sind, darunter die ehemalige Polizistin Ana-Lucia Cortez, Elizabeth „Libby“, der nigerianische Priester Mr. Eko und Bernard, der Ehemann von Rose. Alle zusammen machen sich nun auf den Weg zum Lager der bekannten Überlebenden, der sie quer durch den Dschungel führt. Beim Zusammentreffen der beiden Gruppen kommt es jedoch zu einem Zwischenfall, bei dem Shannon, eine der Hauptfiguren aus der ersten Staffel, ums Leben kommt.

Wieder vereint, treffen Jack, Locke, Kate und Sawyer dabei zum ersten Mal auf die _Anderen,_ die den Überlebenden drohen, sie sollten eine bestimmte Linie auf der Insel nicht überqueren. Kurz darauf nehmen die Überlebenden einen Mann gefangen, der zunächst von sich behauptet, ein Mann namens Henry Gale zu sein, der mit einem Heißluftballon auf der Insel abgestürzt ist. Sayid, der seinen Behauptungen nicht traut, gelingt es jedoch, „Henry“ der Lüge zu überführen. Eine weitere Station, die sogenannte _Perle_ wird mit Hilfe einer Skizze entdeckt. Sie dient laut dem Orientierungsvideo der Überwachung der Schwan-Station über versteckte Kameras und verfügt über ein Rohrpost-System. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich Michael, der nach wie vor seinen Sohn zurückhaben will, auf einen Handel mit den _Anderen_ eingelassen. So befreit Michael „Henry“, indem er Ana-Lucia und Libby tötet und lockt im Anschluss Sawyer, Jack, Hurley und Kate in eine Falle der _Anderen._ Daraufhin bekommt er tatsächlich seinen Sohn zurück und darf gemeinsam mit ihm die Insel mit einem Boot verlassen. Sawyer, Jack und Kate bleiben in Gefangenschaft der _Anderen,_ während Hurley zurück ins Lager der Überlebenden geschickt wird.

In der Zwischenzeit hat Locke aufgrund neuerer Entdeckungen auf der Insel seinen Glauben an den Sinn seiner Aufgabe, die Zahlenfolge in den Computer einzugeben, verloren. Als er sich jedoch bewusst weigert, die Aufgabe weiter durchzuführen, und den Countdown verstreichen lässt, baut sich ein starkes elektromagnetisches Feld auf. Der mittlerweile wieder zurückgekehrte Desmond erkennt, dass ein ähnliches Ereignis einige Monate zuvor die Ursache für den Absturz des Flugzeugs gewesen war und löst in seiner Verzweiflung eine Notabschaltung aus, die zu einem gewaltigen elektromagnetischen Impuls führt und auf der ganzen Insel als helles Licht und ohrenbetäubendes Geräusch wahrgenommen wird.

Aber auch außerhalb der Insel wird dieser Impuls von einer kleinen Forschungs- bzw. Messstation registriert, woraufhin deren Insassen ihre Entdeckung an Desmonds Freundin, die seit Jahren nach ihm sucht, weiterleiten. Mit diesen Szenen, die das erste Mal seit dem Absturz die Welt außerhalb der Insel in der Gegenwart zeigen, endet die zweite Staffel.


*Dritte Staffel [Bearbeiten]*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Michael Emerson spielt Benjamin LinusDie dritte Staffel beschäftigt sich verstärkt mit dem Verhältnis der Überlebenden zu den _Anderen._ In der zweiten Hälfte gibt es zudem die ersten Kontakte zur Außenwelt.

Der in der zweiten Staffel als Henry Gale vorgestellte Charakter entpuppt sich dabei als Benjamin (kurz: Ben) Linus, der Anführer jener _Anderen._ Anfangs werden die entführten Jack, Sawyer und Kate auf einer kleinen Insel vor der Küste der Hauptinsel von den _Anderen_ festgehalten. Jack soll Ben einen Tumor aus dem Rücken operieren, wobei Kate und Sawyer als Druckmittel eingesetzt werden. Aus Verzweiflung über Sawyers bevorstehende Exekution durch die _Anderen_ schlafen Kate und Sawyer miteinander. Juliet Burke, eine der _Anderen,_ von der sich später herausstellt, dass auch sie von Ben gegen ihren Willen auf der Insel festgehalten wird, baut ein Vertrauensverhältnis zu Jack auf und versucht ihn dazu zu bewegen, Ben während der Operation zu töten. Tatsächlich willigt Jack schließlich in die Operation ein, verletzt Ben dabei jedoch absichtlich und erzwingt auf diese Weise die Freilassung von Kate und Sawyer. Mit Hilfe von Alex, der Tochter von Danielle Rousseau, gelingt den beiden die Flucht zurück zur Hauptinsel. Nach Beendigung der Operation kehren auch die _Anderen_ gemeinsam mit Jack dorthin zurück.

In der Zwischenzeit erfährt der Zuschauer, dass Locke, Mr. Eko und Desmond die Implosion des Schwan-Bunkers am Ende der zweiten Staffel überlebt haben. Während Mr. Eko kurz darauf dennoch von einem Monster in Form einer Rauchwolke getötet wird, hat Locke infolge einer selbst herbeigeführten Vision seinen Glauben an die Insel wiedergewonnen. Die größten Auswirkungen hatte die elektromagnetische Entladung jedoch auf Desmond: Dieser wird &#8722; nach einer kurzfristigen Zeitreise, während der er eine entscheidende Phase seines Lebens erneut durchlebte &#8722; wiederholt von Visionen zukünftiger Ereignisse heimgesucht, die fast alle den gewaltsamen Tod Charlies in verschiedenen Situationen zum Inhalt haben, was Desmond jedoch jedes Mal erfolgreich verhindern kann. Währenddessen erfährt der Zuschauer, dass Claire die Halbschwester Jacks ist.

Nach ihrer Rückkehr ins Lager der Überlebenden bricht Kate abermals auf, um gemeinsam mit Locke, Sayid und Rousseau den nach wie vor gefangengehaltenen Jack aus der Gewalt der _Anderen_ zu befreien. Es stellt sich heraus, dass Jack und Juliet einen Handel mit Ben eingegangen sind, der es ihnen erlaubt, die Insel zu verlassen. Das wird jedoch dadurch verhindert, dass Locke das U-Boot der _Anderen_ in die Luft sprengt. Daraufhin verlassen Ben und die übrigen _Anderen_ gemeinsam mit Locke ihr Dorf, während Kate und Sayid gemeinsam mit Jack und Juliet zu ihrem Strandlager zurückkehren. Juliet handelt dabei zunächst erneut im Auftrag Bens und soll die Überlebenden infiltrieren und einen Überraschungsangriff der _Anderen_ vorbereiten.

In der Zwischenzeit finden Desmond, Hurley, Jin und Charlie im Dschungel eine abgestürzte Hubschrauberpilotin namens Naomi, die vorgibt, im Auftrag von Desmonds Freundin nach letzterem zu suchen. Zudem enthüllt Naomi, dass das Wrack von Oceanic Flug 815 an einem völlig anderen Ort gefunden und alle Insassen für tot erklärt worden seien. Von Naomi erhalten die Überlebenden ein Satellitentelefon, doch aufgrund eines von den _Anderen_ eingesetzten Störsignals ist es ihnen zunächst nicht möglich, Kontakt mit dem Frachter, von dem Naomis Hubschrauber gestartet ist, aufzunehmen.

Ben weiht Locke derweil in die Geheimnisse der Insel ein und stellt ihm in einer einsamen Hütte mitten im Wald den ominösen Wohltäter der _Anderen,_ einen gewissen Jacob, vor. Da Locke diesen jedoch weder sehen noch hören kann, will er die Hütte verärgert wieder verlassen, woraufhin ihn eine ächzende Stimme augenscheinlich um Hilfe bittet. Für den Zuschauer ist zudem für einen kurzen Moment eine menschliche Silhouette zu sehen. Locke verlässt die Hütte schließlich wieder und wirft Ben ein Täuschungsmanöver vor. Die Tatsache, dass Locke Jacob tatsächlich hören konnte, erzürnt Ben, der Locke daraufhin im Dschungel anschießt und zurücklässt.

Juliet hat Jack derweil enthüllt, dass sie im Auftrag Bens handelt, ist jedoch nunmehr entschlossen, die Seiten zu wechseln und entwickelt gemeinsam mit Jack und Rousseau einen Plan, um die _Anderen,_ die ihr Lager überfallen sollen, in einen Hinterhalt zu locken und zu töten, was ihnen letztendlich auch gelingt. Gleichzeitig gelingt es Charlie mit der Hilfe von Desmond, das Störsignal der _Anderen_, das von der Unterwasserstation _Der Spiegel_ ausgesendet wird, auszuschalten. Er nimmt Kontakt mit Desmonds Freundin Penny auf, wobei er erfährt, dass Naomi und ihre Gruppe nicht in Pennys Auftrag handeln. Charlie schließt die Tür des Kontrollraumes, um Desmond zu schützen und ertrinkt schließlich in dem sich mit Wasser füllenden Raum, so wie es Desmond vorhergesehen hat. Als warnenden Hinweis an seine Kameraden schreibt er „Nicht Pennys Schiff“ in seine Hand und zeigt es Desmond durch das Bullauge. Zur selben Zeit hat sich Ben Jack und den übrigen Überlebenden in den Weg gestellt und versucht ihn auf verschiedenen Wegen davon zu überzeugen, dass die Leute an Bord von Naomis Frachter keine freundlichen Absichten verfolgen. Auch Locke, der überraschend auftaucht und kurzerhand Naomi schwer verletzt, redet vergeblich auf Jack ein. Jack nimmt dennoch Kontakt mit dem Frachter auf.

Die dritte Staffel endet erstmalig mit einem Ausblick in die Zukunft: In einer Sequenz, die dem Zuschauer zunächst den Eindruck zu vermitteln versucht, es handle sich dabei um eine weitere Rückblende, hadert ein alkohol- und tablettensüchtiger Jack mit seinem Leben, in dem er jeglichen Halt verloren hat. Erst am Ende der Episode, als Jack sich mit Kate trifft, wird klar, dass die betreffenden Szenen nach der (in der Serie bis dahin nicht gezeigten) Rückkehr der beiden in die Vereinigten Staaten spielen. Verzweifelt versucht Jack, Kate davon zu überzeugen, auf die Insel zurückzukehren.


*Vierte Staffel [Bearbeiten]*
Die vierte Staffel schließt unmittelbar ans Ende der dritten an. Nachdem Charlie seine finale Warnung vor seinem Tod an Desmond überbracht hat, macht sich Zweifel unter den Überlebenden breit. Daraufhin teilt sich die Gruppe: Der Teil der Überlebenden, der auf Rettung hofft, bleibt unter Jacks Führung zurück, während Locke die Gruppe anführt, die den Frachterleuten skeptisch gegenübersteht. Dieser Gruppe schließen sich u. a. Sawyer, Hurley, Claire und Ben an. In derselben Nacht muss ein weiterer Hubschrauber des Frachters auf der Insel notlanden. An Bord befinden sich vier Passagiere: Frank Lapidus, der Pilot, der ursprünglich auch Flug 815 fliegen sollte, der Geisterjäger Miles, sowie die Anthropologin Charlotte und der Physiker Daniel. Charlotte gerät dabei in die Hände von Lockes Truppe, der sich vorübergehend in der ehemaligen Stadt der Anderen einquartiert.

Schnell stellt sich heraus, dass die Rettung der Überlebenden nicht das primäre Ziel des Kahana-Frachters ist. Sie sind auf der Suche nach Benjamin Linus und wollen Forschungen an der Insel anstellen. Nachdem Sayid Charlotte bei Locke gegen Miles ausgetauscht hat, fliegt er zusammen mit Desmond zum Frachter. Unterwegs geraten sie in eine Art Sturm, bei welchem Desmonds Bewusstsein anfängt, unkontrolliert zwischen den Jahren 1996 und 2004 hin- und herzuspringen. Mit Hilfe von Daniel kann Desmond die Zeitsprünge beenden und kann seine große Liebe Penny vom Frachter aus anrufen. Daniel fühlt sich durch diese Ereignisse in seiner Theorie bestätigt, dass die Insel eine Art Zeitanomalie besitzt. Auf dem Frachter erläutert der Kapitän Desmond und Sayid, dass er von Charles Widmore, Pennys Vater, beauftragt wurde, nach der Insel und speziell Benjamin Linus zu suchen. Ben und Widmore beschuldigen sich gegenseitig, den Flugzeugabsturz der Oceanic 815, weit entfernt von der eigentlichen Absturzstelle, originalgetreu für die Öffentlichkeit gefälscht zu haben, um den echten Absturz zu vertuschen.

Ben selber erzählt Locke aber, dass Widmore für diese Fälschung und das gefälschte Flugzeug verantwortlich ist. Er verrät außerdem, dass er einen Spion an Bord hat. Es ist, wie Sayid und Desmond feststellen, Michael, der die Insel einst mit seinem Sohn Walt verlassen hat. Walt befindet sich wieder in New York, hat sich aber bereits von seinem Vater abgewendet, nachdem er erfahren hat, dass er für dessen Rettung kaltblütige Morde begangen hat. Nach mehreren vergeblichen Selbstmordversuchen trifft er auf Tom, der von Ben geschickt wurde, um Michael als Spion auf dem Frachter anzuwerben. Unter dem falschen Namen _Kevin Johnson_ soll er die Crew auskundschaften und das Schiff sabotieren, um somit die anderen Überlebenden zu retten. Michael findet dadurch auch heraus, dass sich an Bord eine Söldnertruppe unter der Führung des brutalen Martin Keamy befindet.

Die Söldnertruppe begibt sich kurze Zeit später zur Insel, um Ben gefangen zu nehmen und um, laut Ben, danach alle anderen Überlebenden zu töten. Unterwegs tötet die Truppe Rousseau und Karl, den Freund von Rousseaus Tochter Alex, die sofort in Gefangenschaft gerät. Bei dem Angriff der Söldner auf die Siedlung von Lockes Team werden viele der Überlebenden getötet. Keamy will, dass Ben sich ergibt, und droht damit, Rousseaus Tochter zu töten, die von Ben als seine eigene Tochter aufgezogen wurde. Ben wiegt sich aber in Sicherheit und muss schließlich mit ansehen, wie Alex vor seinen Augen exekutiert wird. In wütender Verzweiflung ruft Ben das Rauchmonster herbei, das die Truppe vorerst zurückschlagen kann. Während Sawyer, Miles sowie Claire mitsamt Baby Aaron darauf wieder zum Strand zurückwollen, machen sich Ben, Locke und Hurley auf in den Dschungel auf die Suche nach Jacobs Hütte, um Jacob nach Rat angesichts der Bedrohung zu fragen. Unterwegs verliert Sawyer Claire, die eines Nachts sieht, wie ihr Vater, Christian Shephard, mitsamt Aaron friedlich am Lagerfeuer sitzt. Als Locke die Hütte findet, findet er darin Christian Shephard, Jacks und Claires Vater, vor, der sagt, er spreche im Auftrag Jacobs. Auch Claire sitzt, anscheinend ruhig, in der Hütte. Christian rät Locke, die Insel zu verlagern. Im Zuge dessen machen sich Ben, Hurley und Locke auf zur Dharma-Station _Orchidee,_ mit deren Hilfe sie das erreichen wollen.

Wieder auf dem Frachter, tötet Keamy wild im Zorn den Kapitän und wendet das „zweite Protokoll“ an, mit dem Ziel, Ben um jeden Preis zu fangen und alle Zeugen zu beseitigen. Er zwingt Frank, die Söldner wieder zur Insel zu fliegen, platziert vorher aber Sprengstoff auf dem Frachter, der mit einem Pulsmesser mit Keamy verbunden ist. Das würde die automatische Sprengung des Frachters bedeuten, falls Keamy stirbt. Sayid gelingt es, ein Beiboot zu stehlen und zum Strand zurückzukehren. Dort beginnen Daniel und Juliet damit, die Gestrandeten nach und nach auf den Frachter zu transportieren. Sun, Jin und Aaron sind die ersten. Jack und Sawyer hingegen machen sich wieder auf in den Dschungel, um Hurley zurückzuholen, der sich noch bei Locke und Ben befindet. Sayid und Kate folgen ihnen, werden aber kurzzeitig von den _Anderen,_ unter der Führung Richards, gefangen genommen.

Die Gruppe um Ben, Locke und Hurley erreicht die Dharma-Station _Orchidee,_ die aber bereits von Keamy und seinen Leuten bewacht wird. Ben beauftragt Locke damit, die Orchidee-Station zu benutzen, bevor er sich Keamy ergibt und von diesem zum Hubschrauber gebracht wird. Richard und den _Anderen_ gelingt es daraufhin, mit Hilfe von Kate und Sayid, Ben zu befreien und scheinbar alle Söldner zu töten. Kate und Sayid werden daraufhin freigelassen.

Jack und Sawyer kommen schließlich ebenfalls bei der Orchidee-Station an, wo sie auf Hurley und Locke treffen. Locke bittet Jack angesichts der Besonderheit der Insel, im Falle einer erfolgreichen Rettung in der Öffentlichkeit über die Geschehnisse und die restlichen Überlebenden zu schweigen. Jack lässt sich darauf zunächst nicht ein. Kurz darauf stößt Ben wieder dazu, der mit Locke zusammen in die Tiefen der Orchidee-Station fährt. Dort erfährt Locke, dass es sich dabei um eine Einrichtung handelt, die mit den Möglichkeiten von Zeit- und Raum-Teleportation auf der Insel experimentiert hat. Sie werden dabei von Keamy überrascht, der doch noch lebt, kurz darauf aber in einem Anfall von Rache von Ben getötet wird, wohlwissend, dass dadurch der Frachter explodiert.

Gleichzeitig fliegen Jack, Kate, Hurley, Sawyer und Sayid zusammen mit Frank Richtung Frachter, wobei sie mit Treibstoffmangel zu kämpfen haben. Sawyer springt daraufhin auf halbem Wege aus dem Hubschrauber und schwimmt Richtung Insel zurück.

Im parallel laufenden Handlungsstrang auf dem Frachter wurde der von Keamy platzierte Sprengstoff von Desmond, Michael und Jin entdeckt. Diese versuchen nun verzweifelt, den Sprengstoff zu entschärfen. Mittels flüssigen Stickstoffs kann Michael die Zündbatterie vorübergehend kühlen. Inzwischen erreicht der Hubschrauber den Frachter. Die Bombe wird aktiviert, und der Hubschrauber kann das Schiff gerade noch wieder verlassen, bevor es zur Detonation kommt. An Bord befinden sich Jack, Kate, Aaron, Sun, Desmond, Hurley, Sayid und Frank. Sowohl Jin, Suns Ehemann, als auch Michael schaffen es scheinbar nicht mehr vom Frachter runter. Der Hubschrauber nimmt wieder Kurs in Richtung Insel.

In der Orchidee-Station trifft Ben mittlerweile einige Vorkehrungen und empfiehlt Locke, die Station zu verlassen. Da wo Ben hingehe, um die Insel zu bewegen, gäbe es kein Zurück mehr. Stattdessen soll Locke zu den _Anderen_ gehen und ihr neuer Anführer werden. Ben kriecht schließlich in eine Höhle, in der sich ein großes, altes, vereistes Holzrad befindet. Mit viel Mühe kann Ben es drehen und somit in Kraft setzen. Darauf beginnt auf der ganzen Insel ein seltsames Vibrieren, und ein grell-weißes Licht leuchtet auf, wie schon am Ende der zweiten Staffel.

Vom Hubschrauber aus, der sich noch immer auf dem Weg zur Insel befindet, können die Insassen erkennen, wie die Insel in diesem grellen Licht augenblicklich verschwindet. Unfähig, irgendwo zu landen, geht dem Hubschrauber kurz darauf erneut der Treibstoff aus, und er muss im Ozean notgelanden. Die Abgestürzten schaffen es, sich auf ein Rettungsfloß zu begeben und treiben nun im offenen Meer. Einige Zeit später, in der Nacht, werden sie von einem Schiff aufgelesen. Es stellt sich heraus, dass es sich um das Boot von Penny Widmore handelt, die Desmond über dessen Telefonanruf geortet hat. Diese ist ebenfalls an Bord und überglücklich, wieder mit Desmond vereint zu sein. Jack beschließt, wie von Locke gewollt, zum Wohle aller Beteiligten und der Leute, die auf der Insel zurückgelassen wurden, über die Geschehnisse nach dem Absturz zu lügen. Die anderen Überlebenden stimmen missmutig zu, um Schlimmeres zu verhindern. Penny hilft ihnen dabei und liefert Jack, Kate, Sayid, Hurley, Aaron und Sun eine Woche später vor der indonesischen Küste ab. Die sechs Überlebenden spielen nun die Rolle der einzigen sechs Überlebenden des Fluges Oceanic 815, der angeblich vor Indonesien abgestürzt ist.

In der parallel verlaufenden Zukunftshandlung dieser Staffel sieht man, wie es den Überlebenden, die in der Öffentlichkeit als _Oceanic Six_ bezeichnet werden, nach ihrer vermeintlicher Rettung ergeht. In einer Pressekonferenz und einer Gerichtsverhandlung wird eine Lügengeschichte erzählt, nach der alle restlichen Überlebenden umgekommen sein sollen. Oceanic zahlt allen eine enorme Entschädigung.

Hurley ist anfangs glücklich, wird allerdings zusehends von Erscheinungen und Wahnvorstellungen heimgesucht. Unter anderem erscheint ihm der tote Charlie und bittet ihn, zur Insel zurückzukommen. Hurley wird wieder in seine alte Anstalt eingewiesen, wo sein Geisteszustand sichtlich instabiler wird. Sun hingegen bekommt ihr Kind von Jin und trauert nach wie vor um ihn. Sie kauft von der Entschädigung große Teile der Firma ihres Vaters und kontaktiert Charles Widmore, da in ihren Augen beide gemeinsame Interessen hinsichtlich Ben Linus hätten.

So trägt Ben die Mitverantwortung für die Explosion auf dem Frachter, bei der Suns Ehemann anscheinend ums Leben kam. Kate gibt Aaron als ihren leiblichen Sohn aus und kann so einer Haftstrafe entkommen. Sayid heiratet endlich seine große Liebe Nadia, die allerdings kurze Zeit später ermordet wird. Bei der Beerdigung trifft Sayid auf Ben, der die Insel ebenfalls durch die Verlagerung verlassen hat. Ben scheint Beweise zu haben, dass Widmore Nadia hat umbringen lassen. Daraufhin schließt Sayid sich Ben an und wird zu seinem Auftragskiller.

Ben bricht nachts bei Charles Widmore ein und kündigt den Mord an seiner Tochter an. Jack kann anfangs gut mit der Lüge leben, kommt sogar im realen Leben mit Kate zusammen, will sie heiraten und für seinen Neffen Aaron da sein. Doch die Vergangenheit lässt Jack nicht los. In vielen Visionen sieht er seinen Vater immer öfter, er fängt an, Kate zu misstrauen, verfällt Tabletten und Alkohol, bis er irgendwann so fragil ist wie im ersten Flashforward, Ende der dritten Staffel, drei Jahre nach dem Absturz, wobei er einen Bart trägt.

Die letzten Szenen der vierten Staffel schließen unmittelbar an die Szenen des dritten Staffelfinales an. Es stellt sich heraus, dass ein gewisser Jeremy Bentham fast alle Oceanic Six aufgesucht hat und sie überreden wollte, wieder auf die Insel zurückzukehren. Bentham stirbt dabei jedoch auf bisher ungeklärte Weise. Da niemand außer Jack zurück zur Insel will, fährt dieser nachts verzweifelt und völlig betrunken zurück zu jenem Sarg und öffnet ihn. Dabei trifft er auf Ben, der ihm sagt, dass es enorm wichtig sei, dass nicht nur er, sondern auch alle anderen, inklusive der Leiche Benthams, zur Insel zurückkehren würden. Da Jack sich außerstande sieht, die anderen zu überzeugen, bietet sich Ben an, ihm mit einigen Ideen zu helfen. In der letzten Einstellung der Staffel kann man schließlich sehen, dass Jeremy Bentham niemand anders als John Locke ist.


*Fünfte Staffel [Bearbeiten]*
Die erste Hälfte der Staffel dreht sich um zwei unabhängige Handlungsstränge, die sich in der Mitte der Staffel wieder vereinen.

Der erste Handlungsstrang dreht sich um den Verbleib der auf der Insel übriggebliebenen Überlebenden. So erfährt man, dass diese, nachdem die Insel am Ende der vierten Staffel scheinbar im Meer verschwand, willkürlich durch die Zeit vor und zurück springen. Die Insel selbst springt nicht mit. Dadurch werden sie teilweise Zeuge einiger aus vergangener Staffeln gezeigten Szenen, jedoch aus anderen Blickwinkeln, aber auch von Handlungen, von denen man zwar weiß, jedoch noch nichts gesehen hat. So beobachtet Sawyer beispielsweise aus sicherem Versteck Aarons Geburt aus Staffel 1. Jin, der am Ende der vierten Staffel scheinbar auf dem explodierenden Frachter ums Leben kam, hat doch überlebt und springt ebenfalls synchron mit den übrigen Insel-Überlebenden durch die Zeit. Er trifft dabei auf das Team von Danielle Rousseau, als dieses 16 Jahre vor dem Absturz von Oceanic-Flug 815 auf die Insel kam, verschwindet mit einem weiteren Zeitsprung dann aber wieder und findet schließlich den Anschluss an die restlichen Überlebenden. Es stellt sich heraus, dass die Zeitsprünge Nebenwirkungen haben, die sich zuerst in Form von Nasenbluten äußern und später zum Tod führen würden. Charlotte stirbt daran. Die Überlebenden sind sich einig, dass sie ihr Leben nur retten können, wenn sie die Zeitsprünge stoppen. Locke will deshalb dorthin, wo diese begonnen haben – zur Orchidee-Station. Es gelingt ihm schließlich, wie schon Ben in der Staffel davor, das Holzrad zu drehen und die Zeitsprünge zu stoppen – er wird dabei ebenfalls von der Insel „teleportiert“. Die restlichen Überlebenden finden sich nun im Jahr 1974 wieder, als die Dharma-Initiative aktiv war. Sie mischen sich unter sie und arbeiten mit ihnen zusammen, ohne ihre wahre Herkunft und Identität preiszugeben. Des Weiteren erfahren sie, dass die Dharma-Initiative in einem angespannten Verhältnis zu den Inseleinheimischen steht und die beiden Fraktionen einen Waffenstillstand vereinbart haben. Obwohl die Überlebenden für die Dharma-Initiative arbeiten, suchen sie heimlich nach ihren Freunden, von denen sie sicher sind, dass sie eines Tages auf die Insel zurückkommen werden. Während der ganzen Zeitreise wurde immer wieder, vor allem von Daniel Faraday, betont, dass die Zeitlinie nicht geändert werden kann, ganz egal was man tut.

Wie es John Locke erging, nachdem er die Insel verließ und wie er in den Sarg kam, in dem man ihn am Ende der vierten Staffel sah, wird in Form einer Rückblende erzählt. So taucht er aus dem Nichts in einer Wüste auf und wird schließlich von Charles Widmore aufgesucht, der Kameras dort in der Wüste aufgestellt hat. Widmore gibt sich als einer der „Guten“ aus und stellt Ben als den „Bösewicht“ dar, der die Sache genau umgekehrt sieht. Widmore hilft Locke, damit dieser die übrigen Überlebenden aufsuchen kann, um sie zu überzeugen, auf die Insel zurückzukommen. Der Versuch scheitert jedoch, weswegen sich Locke das Leben nehmen will. Kurz bevor er sich selber erhängt, taucht Ben auf und rettet ihn vor dem Selbstmord – unmittelbar danach erdrosselt er Locke jedoch.

Der zweite Handlungsstrang dreht sich um die zurückgekehrten Überlebenden und setzt dort an, wo die Zukunftshandlung am Ende der vierten Staffel endete. Jack will auf die Insel zurückkehren und bekommt dabei Hilfe von Ben, mit dem er fortan zusammenarbeitet. So beauftragt Ben bspw. zwei Anwälte, die bei Kate auftauchen und eine Blutprobe verlangen. Damit soll bewiesen werden, dass sie nicht die Mutter Aarons ist, für die sie sich ausgibt, seit sie von der Insel zurückgekommen ist. Sun hingegen arbeitet mit Bens Erzfeind, Charles Widmore, zusammen, da sie Ben für den scheinbaren Tod von Jin mitverantwortlich macht. Trotzdem gelingt es Ben und Jack einige der Oceanic Six zu überreden, zu einer geheimnisvollen Frau mitzukommen. Diese ist laut Ben die Einzige, die weiß, wie man zur Insel zurückkommt. Dort angekommen, taucht auch Desmond wieder auf, der diese Frau ebenfalls aufsuchen will. Er hat erfahren, dass es sich bei ihr um die Mutter von Daniel Faraday handle, der sich noch immer auf der Insel befindet. Eloise Hawking, so der Name dieser Frau, erklärt den Anwesenden, wie sie auf die Insel zurückkommen. So müsse die damalige Situation während des Absturzes von Oceanic 815, so gut es geht nachgestellt werden (selbe Kleidung, etc.). Durch Umwege fliegen schließlich die meisten der zurückgekehrten Überlebenden mit dem Flug 316 der Ajira Airways von Los Angeles nach Guam. Auch dabei ist der Leichnam von John Locke. Während des Fluges kommt es zu Turbulenzen und Jack, Kate, Hurley und Sayid werden aus dem Flug teleportiert und wachen auf der Insel auf.

Nun vereinen sich die beiden bisher unabhängigen Handlungsstränge miteinander, gleichzeitig wird aber ein neuer eröffnet.

Der neu aufgerissene Handlungsstrang dreht sich um den Verbleib des Fluges 316 der Ajira Airways. Nachdem Jack, Kate, Hurley und Sayid aus dem Flugzeug teleportiert wurden, musste das Flugzeug auf einer Insel notgelandet werden. Es stellt sich heraus, dass sie sich auf der aus Staffel 3 bekannten kleinen Nachbarinsel („Hydra“ genannt) befinden; in Staffel 3 wurde dort auch eine provisorische Landebahn erstellt, auf der das Flugzeug nun landen konnte. Dort finden sie verlassene Einrichtungen vor, die in Staffel 3 noch aktiv genutzt wurden. Dadurch wird dem Zuschauer ersichtlich, dass sich die Notgestrandeten in einer zukünftigen Zeitebene befinden müssen, was ihnen selbst natürlich nicht klar ist. Unter den Überlebenden befindet sich auch der im Sarg mittransportierte Locke, der aus unbekannten Gründen wieder lebt und gesund ist. Weiterhin sind auch Sun, Ben und der aus Staffel 4 bekannte Hubschrauberpilot Frank Lapidus, der diesmal das Flugzeug steuerte, auf der Hydra gelandet. Sun und Frank verlassen heimlich die restlichen Gestrandeten und machen sich mit einem Boot, das sie am Strand vorfanden auf den Weg Richtung Hauptinsel in die ehemalige, jetzt verlassene, Siedlung der _Anderen_. Locke und Ben kommen einige Zeit später ebenfalls zurück und treffen dort Sun und Frank wieder. In einem Haus entdecken sie ein altes Dharma-Foto, auf dem Jack, Kate und Hurley zu sehen sind, womit sie wissen, dass diese in der Vergangenheit gelandet sein müssen. Anschließend kehrt Frank zur Nachbarinsel Hydra zurück und Sun, Ben und Locke machen sich auf zum Tempel. Frank wird bei der Ankunft auf der Hydra jedoch von den restlichen Überlebenden des Fluges 316 der Ajira Airways gefangen genommen, wodurch klar wird, dass es sich dabei um keine normalen Leute handelt, sondern, dass sie in irgendeiner Weise mit der Insel in Verbindung stehen müssen. Inzwischen sind Ben, Locke und Sun beim Tempel angekommen. Ben betritt alleine einen unter dem Tempel befindlichen Raum, wo sich das Rauchmonster aufhält und ihn in Form seiner getöteten Adoptivtochter Alex konfrontiert. Das Monster befiehlt Ben ab jetzt alles zu tun, was John Locke von ihm verlange. Die drei gehen zum Strand und treffen dort auf Richard und seine Leute. Locke lässt sich nochmal seine Anführerrolle bestätigen, die ihm von Ben in der vierten Staffel übergeben wurde. Danach befiehlt er Richard ihn zu Jacob zu führen und bittet alle anderen sich ihm anzuschließen. Auf dem Weg dahin teilt er Ben mit, er wolle, dass Ben Jacob töte. Schließlich stehen sie vor einer Ruine, die einst eine riesige Statue war, unter der Jacob leben solle. Locke und Ben betreten den Raum, finden Jacob tatsächlich vor. Ben tötet ihn, Jacob spricht allerdings noch seine letzten Worte: „Sie kommen.“ Währenddessen warten Richard und die anderen draußen als die Überlebenden des Fluges 316 der Ajira Airways zusammen mit Frank und einem mitgebrachten Sarg plötzlich erscheinen. Durch eine Frage, die offensichtlich als Wiedererkennungszeichen dient, lässt Richard sie den Sarg öffnen. Darin befindet sich zum Erstaunen aller Anwesenden der Leichnam von John Locke.

Im wiedervereinten Handlungsstrang treffen die auf die Insel teleportierten Jack, Kate und Hurley zu ihrem Erstaunen auf Jin, der sie mit einem Bus der Dharma-Initiative findet, wodurch klar wird, dass diese ebenfalls in der Vergangenheit gelandet sind. Jin informiert telefonisch Sawyer über diesen Fund, der sich inzwischen zu einem angesehenen Mitglied der Dharma-Initiative hochgearbeitet hat. Man erfährt weiterhin, dass sie seit etwa drei Jahren in dieser Zeit leben, womit sie sich im Jahr 1977 befinden müssten. Sawyer gelingt es Jack, Kate und Hurley in die Dharma-Initiative einzuschleusen, die nun ebenfalls für diese arbeiten. Sayid wird auch etwas später gefunden, jedoch nicht von Jin alleine, sondern in Anwesenheit eines anderen Dharma-Mitgliedes, weswegen er sich als Tarnung als einer der Inseleinheimischen ausgeben muss. Er wird von der Dharma-Initiative gefangen genommen. In Gefangenschaft trifft er auf den jungen Benjamin Linus, der zu dieser Zeit zusammen mit seinem Vater als Teil der Dharma-Initiative lebt. Sayid schießt den jungen Ben an, weil er sich dadurch erhofft die Zeitlinie zu ändern, dieser überlebt den Schuss jedoch schwer verletzt und wird von Kate als letzte Hoffnung zu den Inseleinheimischen gebracht, die Ben wieder heilen sollen. Richard Alpert, eine scheinbare Führungsperson der Einheimischen, will Ben helfen, gibt jedoch zu erkennen, dass er nach diesem Heilungsprozess ein anderer wäre – einer von ihnen. Während der Zeit erfahren sie, dass die Dharma-Initiative gerade an der Schwan-Forschungsstation arbeitet. Diese ist im Jahr 2004 dafür verantwortlich, dass der Flugzeugabsturz während des Fluges 815 der Oceanic Airlines überhaupt stattfand. Trotz des mehrmaligen Erwähnens, dass nichts was zu dieser Zeit getan wird, die Zeitlinie ändern könne, will Jack die Forschungsstation vor Bauschluss sprengen. Mit Hilfe der Inseleinheimischen gelangt er zu einer Bombe, mit der er das bewerkstelligen will. Zusammen mit Sawyer und Co. bringen sie die Bombe in Position und lassen sie in die Luft gehen. Noch bevor der Zuschauer die Explosion sieht, endet die Staffel.


*


Spoiler



Sechste Staffel [Bearbeiten] Die sechste Staffel startet mit einer Wiederholung der letzten Minuten der fünften Staffel. Mit der Explosion der Wasserstoffbombe wird der Bildschirm für den Zuschauer weiß und Sekunden später befinden sich Jack und die anderen auf einem alternativen, nicht abgestürzten Flug 815. Nach kurzer Zeit treten an Bord heftige Turbulenzen ein. Dabei wird Jack von der ihm fremden Rose beruhigt, deren Mann wenig später ebenfalls auf seinen Sitz zurückkehrt. Als sich das Flugzeug schon einige Zeit gefangen hatte, kehrt Jack auf seinen Platz zurück und trifft auf seinen Sitznachbarn, Desmond. Mitten in der beidseitigen Überlegung, woher sie sich denn kennen würden, fährt die Kamera aus dem Flugzeug tief unter das unter ihn liegende Meer. Unterwasser sind die DHARMA Barracken und die zerstörte Tawaret-Statue zu erkennen, sie überfliegen gerade die überschwemmte Insel. Weiterhin werden die alternativen Geschichten Lockes, Kates, James, Hurleys, Suns, Jins, Sayids, Charlies und anderer bekannten Personen gezeigt, wie sie den weiteren Flug erlebt haben, schließlich in LA ankommen und vor welchen Problemen sie dort stehen. Auf der Insel scheinen sich alle Personen wieder in der Zukunft (Zeit Bens, Franks und Suns) zu befinden, direkt vor der zerstörten Schwan-Station. Sawyer ist mehr als wütend darüber, dass der Plan in LA zu landen, versagt hatte und stattdessen seine Liebe Juliet tot ist. Er schwört sich, Jack für seine Fehleinschätzung zu töten. Sayid steht unterdessen kurz vor der Verblutung, während Hurley mit dem toten Jacob spricht. Dieser erklärt ihm, dass Sayid in den Tempel getragen werden muss, um dort vor dem Tod bewahrt zu werden. Zuerst soll der DHARMA-Van allerdings dafür verwendet werden, ein entscheidendes Trümmerteil zu entfernen, welches die in der Schwan anscheinend versteckte Juliet befreien könnte. Als man den Stahlträger mithilfe des Wagens wegziehen kann, findet Sawyer tatsächlich Juliet, doch diese verstirbt nur kurz darauf in seinen Händen. In der nun aufgebrachten Lage erklärt Hurley allen, dass Sayid nur durch seine Information gerettet werden kann, und Jinn würde wissen, wo der Tempel ist. Während sie sich Zugang durch den Riss in der Wand verschaffen, begräbt Sawyer Juliet. Miles ist ebenfalls anwesend, um mit der Toten zu kommunizieren, deren letzte Worte ein einfaches „It worked.“ waren. Hurley trägt den Gitarrenkoffer mit sich, welchen Jacob ihm vor längerer Zeit in einem Taxi überreichte. Im Tempel angekommen, werden sie von Unbekannten attackiert und fortgebracht. Tatsächlich erreichen sie aber erst durch diese den wahren Tempel. Dort werden sie einem Japaner namens Dogan vorgeführt und rechtfertigten sich für ihr kommen. In dem Gitarrenkoffer befindet sich ein Ankh aus Holz, welchen Dogan zerstört und einen Brief von Jacob darin vorfindet. Sollte Sayid sterben, seien sie alle in großen Schwierigkeiten. Außerdem taucht dort die von den Anderen entführte Cindy wieder auf. Sayid wird in einen geheimnisvollen Brunnen eingetaucht, der ihn offensichtlich wiederbeleben soll, jedoch misslingt dieses Vorhaben. Im Fuß der Tawaret-Statue gibt der Feind Jacobs Benjamin Linus den Befehl, Richard hinein zu holen. Doch weigert sich Richard Ben in den Tempel zu folgen, und führt ihm stattdessen den Leichnam Lockes vor. Ein vollkommen verblüffter Ben wird anschließend von Ilana und Bram in die Statue hineingezerrt, wo sie ihre Waffen auf die Person richten, die John Lockes Körper annahm. Als der erste Schuss fällt, verschwindet der Körper und wenig später taucht das Rauchmonster auf und tötet die Männer. Als Ben gerade gehen will, taucht der falsche Locke hinter ihm auf, und entschuldigt sich dafür, dass dieser ihn in der Form sehen musste und erklärte, was John Locke kurz vor seinem Tod dachte. Als sie anschließend zusammen den Raum verlassen, überwältigt der falsche Locke Richard und trägt ihn fort. Im Tempel kehrt Sayid unerwarteterweise in das Reich der Lebendigen zurück, spricht jedoch in einem für ihn völlig fremden Akzent. Zudem erklärt Hurley erst jetzt dem japanischen Anderen-Führer, dass Jacob tot ist. Kurz darauf wird das monsterabwehrende graue Pulver weiträumig verstreut und Leuchtraketen über die Insel verschossen, denn „er“ muss unbedingt vom Tempel fortgehalten werden.


*

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2010)

Danke Thoor. Ich glaube damit ist erst einmal das Wichtigste geklärt :>


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2010)

Das war nichtmal 1% von der gesamt story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Thoor könntest du mir bitte erklären was das rauchmonster ist?
Also WAS es ist.

Ist das n Gorilla der zu viele Bohnen gegessen hat oder sowas?


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das war nichtmal 1% von der gesamt story
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Für einen Neuling ist das schon eine gute Zusammenfassung ^^


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Thoor könntest du mir bitte erklären was das rauchmonster ist?
> Also WAS es ist.
> 
> Ist das n Gorilla der zu viele Bohnen gegessen hat oder sowas?



Man weiß es noch nicht. Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, dass die Person, die sich für John Locke ausgibt, sich in das Monster "verwandeln" kann. Zumindest sagt "John" zu Ben, nachdem das Monster die Männer in der Statue getötet hat: "Ich wollte nicht, dass du mich so siehst". Aber man weiß immernoch nicht genau wer dieser Typ ist, der sich für Locke ausgibt. Also weiß man auch nicht wer oder was das Monster ist ^^


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Man weiß es noch nicht. Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, dass die Person, die sich für John Locke ausgibt, sich in das Monster "verwandeln" kann. Zumindest sagt "John" zu Ben, nachdem das Monster die Männer in der Statue getötet hat: "Ich wollte nicht, dass du mich so siehst". Aber man weiß immernoch nicht genau wer dieser Typ ist, der sich für Locke ausgibt. Also weiß man auch nicht wer oder was das Monster ist ^^



Spoilern bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@LOD:Es ist nicht bekannt WAS es ist, Ben scheint zu wissen was es ist denn er entfesselt es als die Soldiers die Insel stürmen... Ich vermute es ist sowas wie der "Geist" der Insel, allgemein hab ich das Gefühl hinter der Insel steckt eine Art "Sekte", all die Tempel die man in den Flashbacks sieht >.>


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Man weiß es noch nicht. Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, dass die Person, die sich für John Locke ausgibt, sich in das Monster "verwandeln" kann. Zumindest sagt "John" zu Ben, nachdem das Monster die Männer in der Statue getötet hat: "Ich wollte nicht, dass du mich so siehst". Aber man weiß immernoch nicht genau wer dieser Typ ist, der sich für Locke ausgibt. Also weiß man auch nicht wer oder was das Monster ist ^^



Spoilern bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@LOD:Es ist nicht bekannt WAS es ist, Ben scheint zu wissen was es ist denn er entfesselt es als die Soldiers die Insel stürmen... Ich vermute es ist sowas wie der "Geist" der Insel, allgemein hab ich das Gefühl hinter der Insel steckt eine Art "Sekte", all die Tempel die man in den Flashbacks sieht >.>


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoilern bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast den Eröffnungspost und die Threadtitelunterschrift wohl nicht gelesen oder?


PS: Alles was du postest schickst du zweimal ab :>


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

wow cool ich glaub die 6te Staffel zieh ich mir rein n typ der sich in ein brutales monster verwandelt da kommste dir ja vor wie in prototype :3


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2010)

Zieh dir zuerst mal die anderen Staffeln rein, sonst wirste einer von den 0815 "LOL DIE SERIE IST SO FAIL" schreiern... :>


----------



## rovdyr (8. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zieh dir zuerst mal die anderen Staffeln rein, sonst wirste einer von den 0815 "LOL DIE SERIE IST SO FAIL" schreiern... :>



Diesen Rat kann ich nur unterschreiben.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2010)

Netter Lost-Beitrag von den Game One Leuten. Und wieder Achtung! Spoiler!

http://gameone.de/blog/2010/2/kopfkino-spezial-lost


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2010)

rovdyr schrieb:


> Diesen Rat kann ich nur unterschreiben.



das dauert doch jahre sich das ganze reinzuziehen Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das dauert doch jahre sich das ganze reinzuziehen Oo


also wenn du den ganzen tag zeit hast gehen schon so 25-40 folgen ^^ 

edit: bei einer folgenlänge von 20-25 minuten (ich hab das vor kurzem ausprobiert)


----------



## Manowar (9. Februar 2010)

Die gehen aber jeweils ne Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich oute mich dann auch mal als Lost Gucker *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

ja dann gehnt halt so 15 folgen am stück bis dir das hirn aufweicht ./


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2010)

Die ersten 3 Staffeln haben 23 bzw 24 Episoden. Danach gehts dann runter auf 14 oder so. Also kannst du alle Staffeln in paar Tagen durch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. Februar 2010)

Wer rumheult es geht zu lange wird die Serie eh nicht kapieren sorry.... Ich gebs zu, ich lad mir die Serien runter weil ich einfach kb habe geld dafür auszugeben oder nur pro woche eine zu sehen... Ich hab andauernd nach 4 Folgen wieder tränen in den augen und denk mir nur noch "WARUM GOTT WARUM GEHTS NOCH NICHT WEITER WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARUM".... Mein absoluter wunschtraum atm wäre z.b. alle one piece die noch erscheinen werden bis es endgültig fertig ist (genau so wie naruto) und dann so 3 tage urlaub, 5 packungen energy drinks <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer rumheult es geht zu lange wird die Serie eh nicht kapieren sorry.... Ich gebs zu, ich lad mir die Serien runter weil ich einfach kb habe geld dafür auszugeben oder nur pro woche eine zu sehen... Ich hab andauernd nach 4 Folgen wieder tränen in den augen und denk mir nur noch "WARUM GOTT WARUM GEHTS NOCH NICHT WEITER WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARUM".... Mein absoluter wunschtraum atm wäre z.b. alle one piece die noch erscheinen werden bis es endgültig fertig ist (genau so wie naruto) und dann so 3 tage urlaub, 5 packungen energy drinks <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


Thoor ich bin dabei wo und wann?


----------



## Thoor (9. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Thoor ich bin dabei wo und wann?



Ka wie wärs im jahre 2015 oder so wenn alle OP Bände da sind :<

du bringst das bier mit!


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ka wie wärs im jahre 2015 oder so wenn alle OP Bände da sind :<
> 
> du bringst das bier mit!


und du die couch den fernseher und die chips

ok deal!


----------



## Thoor (9. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und du die couch den fernseher und die chips
> 
> ok deal!



LG Full HD 112 CM ist das ok? :<


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2010)

So in knapp 3 Stunden läuft die neue Folge. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> LG Full HD 112 CM ist das ok? :<



\m/ goil!


----------



## Haxxler (10. Februar 2010)

Zur Folge 3 fällt mir nur noch WTF ein ^^

Jetzt heißt es wieder eine Woche warten -.-


----------



## Laurania (14. Februar 2010)

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt wann die neue Staffel im deutschen Pay-TV laufen wird?


----------

